# Fursona evolution?



## drink (Oct 11, 2008)

Since my entrence into the fandom my fursona has gone through 3 major changes, from a rather brightly colored cabbit:







To a less flamboyant, but more realistic to my own coloring Cabbit:






To a similarily colored, mostly rat creature, the only major species change I've gone through:







What I'm wondering is have any others changed their fursonas (other than just hairdos and piercings) how, and why?


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

Since becoming a furry (and years before I found out what they were) I have gone through a total recolouring and re breeding of my fursona, though much of my story remains the same. I have never changed species.

Much of my evolution has to do with the arrival and continued exsistence of my animal guide and soul mate Kieran, who appears to me as an anthro pather and the fitting of that and the dividing of each of our apparances into something we could both handle.

I have to say I do rather prefer your current fursona to all the others.


----------



## Journey (Oct 11, 2008)

over the years I've had two diferent fursonas. Cbs was my first, she strated out as a changling that at any given time would either have blue fur or a blue patch of hair hanging over one eye. Later I calmed her down and she became pretty much just a wolf. I still use CBS and say most the time that she's my artistic side, Journey is pretty much everything else. So far the only thing thats changed on her is her hairdo will shorten or lenthin depending on what my hair is doing. Back story wise though she has gained a faimly that included a clan, a mother and father, a twin sister(hatched at the same time not nessisarly look alike) and an blood line.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, shit. Here we go.

Snake -> Falcon -> Crow -> Mantis -> Back to snake -> Cat -> Shark -> Revolution back to crow -> Another cat -> Then finally deciding on a wolf.

I'm seriously an undecided person. But I think I'm happy with the wolf.


----------



## drink (Oct 12, 2008)

WarTheifX said:


> Oh, shit. Here we go.
> 
> Snake -> Falcon -> Crow -> Mantis -> Back to snake -> Cat -> Shark -> Revolution back to crow -> Another cat -> Then finally deciding on a wolf.
> 
> I'm seriously an undecided person. But I think I'm happy with the wolf.



Holy crap, um...wow all that? Do you have pictures of all of them?


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 12, 2008)

drink said:


> Holy crap, um...wow all that? Do you have pictures of all of them?


 
Um. No. Not really, no.

I've lost most of 'em in the mountains of shitty art I've drawn over the years.


----------



## Jack (Oct 12, 2008)

Jack's tribal markings have become more complex.


----------



## Entropy (Oct 12, 2008)

My fursona has never changed species, but the species itself has changed if that makes any sense. It's nearly finalised (I think) but I'm still tweaking it and fleshing it out with little details, for instance I recently gave him some small horns and I've finally settled on having almost human-like feet rather than walking on just toes. But all along it's been my own little bit of creative experimentation and craziness, it's got influences from everywhere from DarkNek0Gami's work to the Predator, the Unreal universe and things that I've plain dreamed up. Yeah, I won't even start describing it to you; it would take too long! I'm working on a couple of pictures though.

He still remains the gunslinging engineer/pilot/mercenary amphibian creation that he always was, but despite his mechanical and deathdealing expertise he remains to some a cuddly, cute and loveable "dwaggy". :3


----------



## Tanner (Oct 12, 2008)

*Physical changes:* house cat with purple and green hair, Tiger/Panther hybrid with dark gray and black hair, Tiger Panther hybrid with purple and green hear (My lastest and last physical change)
(For a very short while she had a bit of demon blood in her, but it only made her eyes turn red when she is angry, which she still does when she is upset)

*Mental Changes* _(all are after the lastest apperence change)_: no real personality> crazy blood-thristie murderess> less crazy but still murderer> Wild cat that was raised by domesticated cats that is trying to keep her insticts to kill down when in public places or visting her adoptive relatives (my lastest and most realistic)


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh this is fun.

Calico -> Generic Wolf -> kitsune -> generic lizard -> maned coon cat -> falcon -> lion -> moogle -> rabbit -> dragon -> fox -> rabbit -> macaw -> collie -> -> snow leopard -> otter 

I'm sure there's more I've missed. Add in each has had a male, female, one or two a herm like creature, and yeah. ;p


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had several different fursonae, but they were mostly personae. >.> I remember at first he was named Zak and then became Douglas and Doug or whatever. 


and if SL counts, then Basil Lannock who's gone from Jackal to mostly a Meerkat.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't been here long, but even before I came here I always envisioned a draconic android fursona.  The particulars of the bio have evolved over time as have the features incorporated into the android body, but the basic concept's been unchanged for over a decade.

And I have _*zero*_ drawing talent, so there are no images of my fursona.  One of these days, I'll get one commissioned.  But I'm in no rush.  I'd rather get his bio finished before I start worrying about art.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 13, 2008)

drink said:


> Since my entrence into the fandom my fursona has gone through 3 major changes, from a rather brightly colored cabbit:



That colour scheme is positively......Canadian! :-D  I like.

My fursona is all of 2 months old, so no major changes yet.  He's pretty much an extension of my Id.


----------



## lawsuite (Oct 14, 2008)

My fursona has gone through so many name changes, species changes, sex changes, species and sex separations, et cetera, it's ridiculous.
Well, when I was eight years old, she was a really stereotypical mary-sue sort of thing. A fox/wolf hybrid named Matoito with pyrokinetic powers and eyes that changed with her mood. I thought I was so creative back then, hahah.
Around middle-school, I liked to represent myself as a tortoise named Turtle. Not an anthro tortoise mind you, just a plain little hatchling leopard tortoise. I think i spent too much time at the reptile shop.
In high school, I had two coexisting representations of myself, an asexual mulegirl, Molly, and a midget ratboy, Aiden, who became a separate character and removed from me altogeher with some personality changes. The ratboy got his own world with  very limited species pool, and within that world I'm a cottontail rabbit, a sort of alternate, specialized fursona which I still occasionally use even though bunnies don't really suit me.
As I grew tired of the mulegirl and discovered that even with practice I was shit at drawing equines, I made a Rhesus Monkey-man character, but then I made him his own thing and made his sister my main fursona because female rhesuses suit my personality better. In the works is a male fursona in addition to her, probably a flamingo, because I like having variable representations depending on my mood.


----------



## Kingman (Oct 14, 2008)

Keep in mind I evolved as my talents developed but

1st version: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/849372/
Then I retooled the design and add color to show the original markings:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1037119/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1272590/

Then my friend did this:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1074396/

So from then on out, I've been looking like this:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1492331/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1604328/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1585998/


----------



## nedded (Oct 15, 2008)

Trust me, you do not want to see the unholy menagerie I was at first. I settled into being a goat pretty quickly. The markings stabilized soon after. From that point on, the only major changes were hairstyle.


----------



## Kite Wanderlust (Oct 18, 2008)

I started out way back when in 2005 with a feral liger fursona named Ginger.  It had nothing to do with Napoleon Dynamite, just to throw that out there.  She didn't last long.
http://gingerligress.artspots.com/image/5947/hissssss

Then came my first two legged fursona, Hannah Panther.  I wanted a character that actually looked like me.
http://gingerligress.artspots.com/image/5672/hannahs-emotions

Eventually, I abandoned her in favor of a species that better fit my personality, since I'm not very fierce or outgoing, or sneaky.  And thus Kite the deer was made.  I'm pretty content with her and I don't think she's going anywhere for a while.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1552199/


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I've only really known about the fandom for a year now, but I've have my characters since I was 7 or 8. They went through dozens of changes each (and for the life of me I _still_ can't decide on the design for Clafier's armor...).

When I first joined FurAffinity, I used Clafier's black were-leopard form as a half-assed sort of "fursona." Here's the most up-to-date drawing I made of her, and its....a year old. :/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/915567/

Needless to say, I still used her Drow form instead about 90% of the time lol.

Then some months ago I did this character species meme just for chuckles, and I realized Clafier was really really cool as a Spectral bat. The form seemed to suit her way more than a wereleopard too, interestingly enough. Plus bats are one of my favorite anthromorphs anyway. So yeah, my animal side is now a lot more...batty. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1350750/


----------



## Kalida (Oct 18, 2008)

I've only been actually in the fandom for about 3 months really, but I've had a fursona for over 3 years, I think.... she's changed a lot but always been a fox :3 *goes to dig up pictures of her*


http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t189/goldfish078/Sephyra.jpg earliest version I have at the moment (this is a younger version of her)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t189/goldfish078/Kalida.png still old... colors are... oi

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t189/goldfish078/Kalida2.png

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t189/goldfish078/Kalidarevised.png I really liked this version :3 I've been told it looks like a fox/gazelle of fox/deer because of the fur colors lol

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t189/goldfish078/avakalFULL-1.png more recent (this is about a year old)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t189/goldfish078/KALnewcolors.png close to what I have as my current one.. just lighter colors

http://goldfish078.deviantart.com/art/Kalida-Ref-Sheet-94745771 and this is my current one :3 Thought about changing it again, but decided to stick with this design cause I really like it X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1468289/ (this is an anthro version of her.. which is how she's usually drawn)

So yeah... that's about it o.o She's always been Kalida though, except the first version of her was called Sephyra.


----------



## Tapeworm (Dec 9, 2008)

My fursona started out as the cliche of fursonas. I don't have any old pics of her, but she started out as this multi colored dog thing with eye tats on her cheeks, and long claws. Then I changed her again, this time she had rainbow hair, but generally looke like before. Then, one last time, I changed her into what everyone that knows her knows her as. Ever since then, I've only ever changed her eyes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

The only thing that would ever change on Roose is his fur patterns, which I've never anchored down in detail, due to not having a completed reference pic.






This is only a preliminary sketch, with further refinements needed, but, if it ever gets completed (highly ulikely, after all this time), it will be writ in stone.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 9, 2008)

**Shrugs** I suppose my fursona's evolved a bit. For quite a few whiles I've been fursona-less. Here's the timeline, though:

Anthro Silver Squirrel archer -> Anthro Fox -> Quad Belgian Tervuran -> Quad Random Mutt -> Fish (Can that be either Quad or Anthro..?) -> Quad/Anthro Toasted Marshmallow Spits (Also known as Samoyed/Finnish Spitz mix) -> Quad Barn Owl/Pembroke Welsh Corgi mix -> Currently working on an Anthro Shiba Inu alt, corgowl/owlgi still the main fursona.

Those are all the ones I can remember, though. I've had tons of little characters flicker in and out, but most of which I cannot remember.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, my fursona is almost 2 months old, and it has not changed yet, and I won't change it. But I will add a third colour to my fursona (WarMocK's work on my fursona inspired me) which will cover the torso and some other parts, but that'll be it.


----------



## Dchybrid (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine has evolved a ton!  Why such a dramatic change? well back at the end of 03 I went through some really life changing things and started to see life differently. So naturally that bled into my fursona. 

http://daswolf.deviantart.com/art/The-old-103792729 (the old version of my char)

http://daswolf.deviantart.com/art/The-old-103792729 (current design) hehe


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

I cant draw a stick figure that wont laugh at my art skilz.  so there is non of me.  However my fursona has never really changed.  I have always been a silver white wolf, much of a loner with a knights attitude.  Some times evil some times good but always a knight.  Over the many many many years I have become more devious in my appearance or perhaps "dark" would be more correct.

til I can find someone to draw him for me, I will just have to go with a pix of me and one of my wolves.  But one day, he will get drawn.   but NOT by me.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 10, 2008)

In the beginning:

1) My fursona was darker and his ears/arms/legs/muzzle did not have black patches on them.
2)My fursona's eye colour changes whenever I feel like making a change
3) he used to have a shirt.


----------



## eevachu (Dec 12, 2008)

I've gone through a lot of minor changes in Eeva's design, most of them happened before I actually got into the fandom, or knew what the hell it was.

Eevachu started off as a username I found and decided to adopt off a Pokemon fansite (at least I think that's what happened, I was like 8 at the time).  The original design for Eevachu was this:







This was in 2006, before I even knew what a furry was.  I think I only adopted it, 'cause I thought the idea of a persona/fursona would be cool.

I think I let her design go stagnant for a few months (when months actually meant something to me xD) and came back with this design:






A bit more tweaking, plus the introduction of my tilde shaped cohort Squig lead me to this:






That was the design I used for the better part of a year, until that is, I realized I lacked much of the Eevee part of the Eevachu equation, which inspired this redesign:






With the redesign, came a formal name: Jay Eevachu Leep.

I think I dropped it within a few months.

I eventually went with a more natural look, and tweaked my little Eevachu into her final design:






Around the time I stumbled onto the furry fandom, I was also _heavily_ getting into comic/manga art.  I was also on very bad terms with the Pokemon Company, since the dubbing changeover and the fact that MISTY GOT FREAKING CUT FROM THE SHOW (I still haven't recovered).  So I decided to make soe creature all my own, 'cause that's just what I do.  Thus, Eeva was born:






She's an Eevachu Daemon, meaning she's a genetic chimera only with constant DNA.  And Eevachu is basically a mix of a polar bear, a golden lion tamarin, a sea otter and a brown rat, plus a bit of other things. Her design is still getting tweaked, but basically her final design is this:

http://eevachu.deviantart.com/art/Eeva-Portrait-96123197
http://eevachu.deviantart.com/art/Dance-Like-You-re-Naked-104993278

The old Eevachu is still a big part of my fursona, since daemons take on multiple forms depending on the situation, but Eeva is what I'm using for now. :>


----------



## spicytacopie (Dec 12, 2008)

My fursona went through alot of changes First she was just a brown lab, then one day for no reason she became part vine snake, her snout grew a bit, the paws had turned into bendable claws, fangs grew longer, ears shortened, and now I'm having trobles with her personality so its being tweaked, And heres a pic of her now.
http://spicytacopie.deviantart.com/art/Ciana-2-87601598


----------



## bane233 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dang i'm a wolf/roo now! XD
So i guess i count.


----------



## WILDWULF (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine has also, but I have no  pics to show the transformation.


----------

